# Best place to sell genuine SS Rolex submariner?



## wquiles (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a SS Rolex Submariner which I bought new on 1994 or 1995 (don't remember the exact year I got it) which I want to sell. I have all original box and papers and the watch, except for some very minor scuff marks on the SS bracelet looks perfect. I have never tried to sell anything this expensive, so although I am very experienced with Ebay, I don't know if this is (or not) the best place to try to sell my used Rolex. Suggestions, ideas?

Will


----------



## paulr (Feb 9, 2006)

Try timezone.com sales corner, sort of like CPF B/S/T but for watches.


----------



## Raven (Feb 9, 2006)

Well, with eBay, you don't ship until you're paid, so what's the problem with that?

As far as face to face meetings go, I suggest you meet the buyer in a wide open public area, away from easy access to a car, such as inside a mall.


----------



## ACMarina (Feb 9, 2006)

Why not sell on CPF?? IT's worth a shot, I'd say..


----------



## wquiles (Feb 9, 2006)

Looking at completed sales on Ebay, the average sold price of my watch was $3020.67 (I paid more than this when it was new!), so it is not exactly a cheap watch to buy. This is why I was asking where to try sell it - Ebay is definitely my last choise if I can't get anyone in our forum or a watch forum to buy it. I will post high quality pictures this weekend so you see what I mean 

Will


----------



## mossyoak (Feb 9, 2006)

i think tadgear.com can sell it for you they have a pre obsessed over watches page


----------



## Lmtfi (Feb 9, 2006)

wquiles said:


> Looking at completed sales on Ebay, the average sold price of my watch was $3020.67 (I paid more than this when it was new!)



I don't understand what you are saying. Are you saying that you expect to get more than what you paid for the watch new?


----------



## farmall (Feb 9, 2006)

If I ever get the chance to buy a Rolex this is the very model I would get.

Good Luck


----------



## wquiles (Feb 9, 2006)

Lmtfi said:


> I don't understand what you are saying. Are you saying that you expect to get more than what you paid for the watch new?


Not in this case, but new ones are about $4500, so many times, depending on actual usage/condition, used prices do approach the original purchase price 

Will


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Feb 10, 2006)

wquiles said:


> Looking at completed sales on Ebay, the average sold price of my watch was $3020.67


If it's a non-SEL model than somewhere around 3k is about right, probably +- $200-300

Try a FTF sale on Craigslist, meet buyer at authorized dealer so they can have it looked at. Ebay isn't that good, TZ can work if you have an established rep. You can also try http://jholbrook.proboards33.com/index.cgi and http://forums.watchuseek.com/


----------



## wquiles (Feb 10, 2006)

Datasaurusrex,

I will have to look at mine to find out if I have the SEL "Solid End Link" bracelet or not. What is the easiest way to tell?

Another thing that I am "considering" is going to a jewlerry store and try to trade it for something else, but I feel they will screw me twice - low ball on the Rolex and then little/no discount on the new watch. By selling it on my own, I have only ONE thing to negotiate. At least it looks like that is more or less the price range for my watch - thanks 

Will


----------



## John N (Feb 10, 2006)

Lmtfi said:


> I don't understand what you are saying. Are you saying that you expect to get more than what you paid for the watch new?



Ironically, with a Rolex, this type of thing does happen. I've got a GMT Master II which I purchased over ten years ago. At the time, I picked it up on sale for about $1,800. This watch sells for ~$4,500 - $5,000 these days (not sure exactly, I haven't priced any out lately). If the rule of thumb is that a used item (in excellent shape) goes for ~50% of the new price, then it is indeed possible given the right circumstances.

Of course, as an investment, this still stinks. I'd be better off putting that $1,800 with a low interest savings account. But it is kind of interesting.

Personally, my watch is a user and I'd be unlikely to pull off this kind of trick. 

-john


----------



## John N (Feb 10, 2006)

wquiles said:


> I will have to look at mine to find out if I have the SEL "Solid End Link" bracelet or not. What is the easiest way to tell?



Take a look at The Rolex FAQ 



> Another thing that I am "considering" is going to a jewlerry store and try to trade it for something else, but I feel they will screw me twice - low ball on the Rolex and then little/no discount on the new watch. By selling it on my own, I have only ONE thing to negotiate. At least it looks like that is more or less the price range for my watch - thanks



I agree. They will burn you. Sell it on your own unless you don't care.

-john


----------



## wquiles (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, my Rolex is the non-SEL. Here are the pictures I promised.

I found that my Saphire has a very tiny, faint scratch, but you can't see it unless you really look for it. I tried taking a macro picture, but it still does not show much. On the very last picture, look right above the round second hand, slightly to the right, and you will see the faint scratch in there.

As I stated earlier, the bezel and bracelet show normal wear/scuff marks, but nothing is bent/broken 

So that do you think John, maybe worth in the "lower" range you stated due to the small scratch?

Will


----------



## John N (Feb 12, 2006)

wquiles said:


> So that do you think John, maybe worth in the "lower" range you stated due to the small scratch?



Well, I'm certainly no expert. But it looks (at least without seeing the scratch) pretty like it is in pretty reasonable shape to me. I'm curious how much the scuffs on the case detract from the value. Mine has wear like that but the bezel on mine is a lot more worn. My (totally uneducated guess) would be that yours would be summed up somewhere between good to very good. Mine would be more like fair to good.

Of course, I could probably upgrade mine to the same level as yours by having it serviced and having the bezel ring replaced. But it's pretty pricey and in some ways it adds a bit of character.

One minor thing to note is that yours has tritium paint, like mine. Since both of our watches are fairly old, I imagine yours is fairly dim nowadays - certainly mine is. But, what I was going to say is that I don't think Rolex uses tritium anymore. So, if they replaced the face, you probably would get some other type of GID markers. Not sure what that means, but it is a thought.

-john


----------



## John N (Feb 12, 2006)

FYI, if you are interested, my dad recently had his Oyster serviced. Here is the cost breakdown. 

Note that he got a new band (item brac-93150), but I can't remember why. His old one still worked. I think he wanted a different style. FWIW, the way they do this is that the cost is actually something like $600, but they give you "credit" for your old band. 

He got a new crystal due to a small scratch, so that was fairly optional as well.

So, it looks like a typical service probably is about $550, but you can get things like the crystal fixed if you want.

I guess they buff it up and he said people asked him if he got a new watch.

-john


$420 - Factory movement service, gaskets and water/pressure proof 
$000 - Refinish case
$060 - 1 x winding crown, monobloc 
$039 - 1 x case tube
$375 - 1 x brac-93150 20 mm s/st oyster fliplock (501b) 
$090 - 1 x sapphire crystal

$000 - sales tax
$018 - shipping and handling


----------



## wquiles (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, the scuffs will certainly detract some of the value. Like you said, it is all about money - I can spend the $300-$400 (or more) to have it serviced/polished so then I can make maybe $200-$300 more for it. For now, I am not going to try to have it all polished and try to sell it as it is today.

Even though I have all of the original receipts and everything as shown above, the only thing that I would/might do is to take it to a local jewlery to have it appraissed since I would suspect that a serious buyer might request this from me (which sounds reasonable for anything worth $3000!).

Thanks much 

Will


----------



## John N (Feb 12, 2006)

Yah, I wasn't suggesting it for a watch you are about to sell. Just thought it was interesting info.

-john


----------



## wquiles (Feb 12, 2006)

Opps - looks like we were posting at the same time since I did not see your Dad's detailed service costs until after I hit "Enter" on my own post 

Yes, those look about right based on what my brother told me about a year or two ago when he had his SS Sub (same as mine!) serviced. I think that you are right in that once serviced/polished, it will be awesome and really looking new.

Looking at my receipts tonight, I got my Sub back in February of 1995 from Tourneau in New York. I bought it with their 24-month payment plan back then since I could not afford the whole price at once!. I used it often back then but in the last few years I don't get to use it as much as I no longer like big, heavy watches. I am ready for something smaller and more "dressy" - I guess I am getting older and my taste in watches is changing some 

Will


----------



## bjn70 (Feb 13, 2006)

Will,
The watch in the photos does not have solid end links.


----------



## wquiles (Feb 13, 2006)

Correct, I posted that on top of post #14. My watch has the non-SEL bracelet 

Will


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Feb 13, 2006)

John Holbrook has an excellent 'tutorial' on sending a Rolex in for service.
http://www.rolexreferencepage.com/service.html

About $500 +- is what a full service costs.

FWIW, from what I've read, different service centers enjoy different reputation. Some do not perform the case polishing nearly as well as others, you can search the Rolex forums for opinions about that.


----------

